# Face frame assenbly table



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I wanted to have a flat surface to assemble face frames I was making for some cabinets. I did not have a surface which was dead flat as my workbench needs some repair.

I saw a set of plan in Shop Notes #106 magazine and I instantly fell in love with it. I printed off the plans and went out to purchase the necessary hardware. As I began to build the table I found some errors on the part list and had to run back out and buy smaller bolts. Shop Notes made an error with stating 5/16 bolt when in fact they should of been 1/4". This is critical for using the Kreg Trak and allowing you to mount the table to the trak.

I have taken a number of pictures showing you step by step how I built this. With every project I do I modified the plans to suit me and the changes I made allowed levelling the table a lot easier. You will see I added a cleat on the bottom which allows me to slide the table inside the opening. If ever in the future I need to replace the table form wear I just need to back a few screws out and remove the entire table.

Enjoy the pictures and brief narration. If you have any comments or question just ask or post them.

Thanks


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

More pictures.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Still more to come!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed building this for the shop. I will be using the new table when I build my cabinets for the living room. 

I will post the other project in which I ran a gas line and framed a fireplace in. Built a nice mantel with a walnut inlay. 

Stay tune more to come! :jester:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

HI Dan, great build and well documented.

PS. the only thing is, you are not allowed to show any more shots of your shop. My keyboard is gumming up from the drool.........LOL


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

very nice..thanks for the details....


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Dan. I really appreciate the step by step pictures and narrative. It provides a very clear understanding of the process and results. Really well done.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Ditto what James said got my thots in a whirl.............


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks really nice. You will get a lot of use out of it. I use mine all the time.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks guys the step by step helps me as well for planning out the build in advance and makes you slow down as you take pictures.

It's always better to explain how you do things because it sparks your own creative process and also encourages people to try things they may have not considering attempting.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Thanks guys the step by step helps me as well for planning out the build in advance and makes you slow down as you take pictures.
> 
> It's always better to explain how you do things because it sparks your own creative process and also encourages people to try things they may have not considering attempting.


Thanks you Dan for a great presentation of an excellent job well done. I am currently working on an extension for my saw and this really helped. Mine will not have all the wonderful bells and whistles yours does. However your build did give me some ideas that will be very helpful.

The reference to the ShopNotes #106 plan was great too. I am not sure how I missed that before. It says "Dream Shop Project" at the top of the first page and it sure is. Looks like the dream came true in your shop. Congratulations.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

david_de said:


> Thanks you Dan for a great presentation of an excellent job well done. I am currently working on an extension for my saw and this really helped. Mine will not have all the wonderful bells and whistles yours does. However your build did give me some ideas that will be very helpful.
> 
> The reference to the ShopNotes #106 plan was great too. I am not sure how I missed that before. It says "Dream Shop Project" at the top of the first page and it sure is. Looks like the dream came true in your shop. Congratulations.


Thanks Dave it was a dream come true for me. I have wanted the cast iron router extension on the left side for years and when I saw the plans in Shop Notes I instantly knew this would be on the top of my list for shop projects. 

I had an old extension table built as shown but I messed up the router opening when I cut it. I decided to re-build the and instead of the router table I went with the face frame assembly area. The other thing it did not allow me to do was assemble the face frames and give me an clamping method which was easy and secure. Now I have the best of both worlds. I have already used it and love it. It makes me wonder I made do without over the years.

Unlike anyone else I am pressed for shop space and every little bit helps to maximize your floor space. The extension even came in handy when I had to cut the mantel on the Super Sled I built. I was able to support the 4" x 11" x 62" Mantel. 

Again having a set-up that is user friendly and functional make the build so much easier and enjoyable.

Good luck with your build and post some pictures for us to see how it turned out. 

Again thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done Dan.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Dan!!! 

You gonna luv it! I did something very similar with the backside of my router table and use it quite often. I put tracks down on 3 sides so when a make-shift fence of sorts is needed, the option is available. I also inlaid a small Kreg plate for one of their hold downs clamps. I'm thinking for you, this is going to be one well used part of your shop!


----------



## compressorguy (Jul 14, 2014)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Thanks guys the step by step helps me as well for planning out the build in advance and makes you slow down as you take pictures.
> 
> It's always better to explain how you do things because it sparks your own creative process and also encourages people to try things they may have not considering attempting.


Great project! I am plotting a build like it myself.
Amazing how telling someone else what you are doing can deepen your own understanding and vision of the process.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice job on the table. LOL, I just bought a bunch of kreg traks and did mine. That was a lot of work. Thanks for sharing. I will try to get some pics of mine up.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes it is a great addition to the shop. I use it all the time know and it is nice to have the extra space to set things on too.


----------

